
Cheap but Private Dedicated Hosting - uncled1023
Hello All,<p>I am looking for a new dedicated hosting provider due to both resource needs and the previous provider.  I have already looked and ruled out OVH, Online.Net, or any US&#x2F;UK&#x2F;CA&#x2F;AU based hosting.<p>By private I mean focusing on privacy of the data I&#x27;m hosting, and a sense of dedication to it&#x27;s privacy by the provider.  As well, the hosting country should have some decent data privacy laws.<p>The server will be hosting email, blogging, file uploads (malware not allowed), and other assorted services.<p>The min server specs are: high bandwidth (&gt;3TB&#x2F;mo), need fast speeds, medium RAM (16-32GB), &gt;4 core xeons (or comparable), main drive of &gt;=500GB SSD for most applications, and &gt;1TB for storage.<p>My range is about 75-125 USD per month.<p>What are your thoughts?  I&#x27;m considering flokinet.is, or possibly Hetzner.
======
tuxlinuxien
What do you mean by cheap, what price do you consider cheap based on your
configuration?

I do use a lot vultr, instances are small and cheap, but I sometimes have
reboots or maintenance issues.

~~~
uncled1023
I consider my range to be about 75 - 125 USD for the specs I've given. I
already have my own OS License, so no need for an OS in the price.

~~~
tuxlinuxien
Based on my own experience, when you want something cheap you will have to
deal with unexpected downtime. In that situation, you may spend more money on
redundancy, monitoring and time.

~~~
uncled1023
Good point!

